# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Dongle 4se  4SE update for NEROkey users

## Shamseldeen Victory

*4SE update for NEROkey users*  We are glad to inform that NEROkey customers can now update their activated cards to use it with 4SE tool and become our member. 
- This update is for a price.
- Once updated, you can use 4SE tool only, NEROkey software will not work anymore. 
- The activation proccess will be automatic and will need internet connection for a secure update.
- NEROKey firmware server will be closed at the end of this month.
- *Only ACTIVATED NEROkey cards are supported for update.*  *You can check more detailed information with procedure here:*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

